# Flying over America



## Don M. (Feb 23, 2016)

Sit back, turn up your sound, and enjoy this 5 minute video of some of the nicest sites in the nation...as seen from the air.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/KcuDdPo0WZk


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2016)

Neato Don. Thanx.


----------



## 911 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like the video they show while on the ride in Disney World called "Soarin." Ever been on it?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2016)

Alot has changed in 30 years!!
.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice video, Don!


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2016)

Great video.  If you get the Smithsonian Channel on TV, there is a show called "Aerial America", which is filmed entirely from the air.  It covers states, towns, natural areas and the lot.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2016)

jujube said:


> Great video.  If you get the Smithsonian Channel on TV, there is a show called "Aerial America", which is filmed entirely from the air.  It covers states, towns, natural areas and the lot.



Yes, we get the Smithsonian Channel, and I watch it frequently.  As you say, they have some great shows on that channel, and Aerial America is almost like traveling, without the hassles and expense.


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Yes, we get the Smithsonian Channel, and I watch it frequently.  As you say, they have some great shows on that channel, and Aerial America is almost like traveling, without the hassles and expense.



Another good one is "American Ride" on the Brigham Young University channel.  Another "interesting places across America" show with some good facts thrown in.  The host of the show is a big burly scary looking Harley biker with a gravely voice.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 24, 2016)

Fabulous video, really enjoyed it.  Thanks Don.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks Don, that was spectacular.  Was that the Golden Gate bridge at the end?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2016)

jujube said:


> Another good one is "American Ride" on the Brigham Young University channel.  Another "interesting places across America" show with some good facts thrown in.  The host of the show is a big burly scary looking Harley biker with a gravely voice.



I get BYUTV, but have never watched it...I guess the "Mormonism" thing comes into play.  However, I checked out the show lineup,, and will make it a point to catch American Ride.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Thanks Don, that was spectacular.  Was that the Golden Gate bridge at the end?



Yes, that is the Golden Gate bridge...this video starts out in NYC, then travels across the country and ends in San Francisco.  There are spectacular sites all over the Globe, but North America has some of the best in the world...IMO.  I really like the Rocky Mountains...in both Canada and the U.S. and the "badlands" of Utah are really spectacular.


----------



## jnos (Feb 25, 2016)

Great video. Thanks, Don. We recently discovered BYUTV. Sorry I can't remember now what movie we watched--no proselytizing though.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2016)

jnos said:


> Great video. Thanks, Don. We recently discovered BYUTV. Sorry I can't remember now what movie we watched--*no proselytizing though*.



I haven't found much proselytizing on the channel, either.  

As far as proselytizing goes, I've found the Mormons to be the most "polite" about it; they ask you if you want to hear about it, you say no, and that's about it.  We took the marvelous Temple Square tour a few years ago in Salt Lake City and I was amazed at how things went.  The guides explained what they believe, answer any questions and that's what you get.  The tour is free and they won't even allow you to make a donation; they suggest that you to donate to your own church or charity.   I've almost had to fight off some other groups who just won't take "no" for an answer.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> I haven't found much proselytizing on the channel, either.
> 
> As far as proselytizing goes, I've found the Mormons to be the most "polite" about it; they ask you if you want to hear about it, you say no, and that's about it.  We took the marvelous Temple Square tour a few years ago in Salt Lake City and I was amazed at how things went.  The guides explained what they believe, answer any questions and that's what you get.  The tour is free and they won't even allow you to make a donation; they suggest that you to donate to your own church or charity.   I've almost had to fight off some other groups who just won't take "no" for an answer.



Yup...My Bad.  I shouldn't have mentioned Mormonism...BYUTV seems to be part of the Salt Lake City branch, which seems quite a bit different than the Mormonism that I am more familiar with...the RLDS.  Independence, MO., a suburb of Kansas City is the world headquarters to the RLDS..."Reorganized Latter Day Saints".  That organization IS rather aggressive in their actions.  When we lived in KC, it seemed that hardly a month went by without a visit from either a team representing the RLDS, or the Jehovah's Witnesses.  It seemed that the only tactic they understood was "I'm not Interested", and shut the front door.


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2016)

I have flown over or visited most of the U.S., except the north. I have missed a few northern states and a few of the New England states. I would guess that I have flown into or over 45 states. The states that I have missed are: Montana, North Dakota, Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine. Flying over a state does not constitute vising the state or being able to say that I was there. I did drive the family across the country twice. My wife says we went three times, but I only remember twice. So, one of us is wrong.


----------

